# Mann Lake



## kg7 (Jun 28, 2016)

briveigh said:


> I ordered an extractor kit from Mann.... I could not have expected any better service.


That is good news. I like companies the treat the customers well. Forums such as this spread good news and bad news fairly fast. I am currently adjusting my items and quantities on my Mann Lake online shopping cart


----------



## usngunr (Feb 21, 2013)

I have had great experiences with Mann Lake. The free shipping at $100 is a great deal.


----------



## Clairesmom (Jun 6, 2012)

I always bought my stuff from Dadant until I moved to MN. Still like their stuff, but I'm cheap and try to save on the shipping cost whenever I can, so I tried Mann Lake. Just as happy with the quality of their stuff, and it is cheaper with the free shipping. Or, when buying pallet loads of wooden ware we are close enough to pick it up.

Nice folks, great service, plus, they are always willing to help support our bee club (as does Dadant).


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

mann lake is a good outfit but not perfect. i talked to the pa. branch this morning. i got a pickup quote for bulk syrup. the young lady i spoke to insisted the price was 11.55 cents a gallon, i knew this is not right. she insisted... before i go down i will check again, with minn. maybe. maybe 11 1/2 cents a pound ???? or maybe the sugar sale of all times ????


----------



## usngunr (Feb 21, 2013)

mathesonequip said:


> mann lake is a good outfit but not perfect. i talked to the pa. branch this morning. i got a pickup quote for bulk syrup. the young lady i spoke to insisted the price was 11.55 cents a gallon, i knew this is not right. she insisted... before i go down i will check again, with minn. maybe. maybe 11 1/2 cents a pound ???? or maybe the sugar sale of all times ????


LOL, get it in writing.  I have used Dadant too, but Illinois hoses us on sales tax. That and shipping, it isn't cost effective sad to say.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Placed an order with ML Monday morning, got it Wednesday afternoon. Got the notice it had shipped yesterday! Faster shipping than the internet notification! I've always had excellent service from Mann Lake.


----------



## Nordak (Jun 17, 2016)

GaryG74 said:


> Placed an order with ML Monday morning, got it Wednesday afternoon. Got the notice it had shipped yesterday! Faster shipping than the internet notification! I've always had excellent service from Mann Lake.


I just had this exact same experience with Mann Lake during their 11% off sale. All my budget boxes appear to be great quality along with the frames. Exceeded expectations.


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm fortunate to be only 20 mins. from the Mann Lake Pa. warehouse , they have a brand new showroom with alot of inventory if your ever in the area check them out , they also put on alot of classes and have speakers scheduled check there website for dates .


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

I have been to the Mann Lake showroom in Woodland several times. I look for things most people would think mean nothing. The place is top notch in appearance. roomy all get out. They could hold classes around each piece of equipment. quick to help but not overbearing. Friendly folks that are as comfortable with talking to the beginner as the commercial guy and last week so busy we had to wait in line. that was a first. Not a tanker in sight which usually they have them lined up. But it was a warm sunny dry day and I'm sure all those bees where hungry. Frames where going out the door by the pallet load and although they where very busy the place was running smooth and quietly. Most amazing thing to me is nothing in there is ever dirty. Now I am used to feed stores where nothing is ever clean. There shelves are always well stocked and the equipment on display is polished. Man Lake takes care of business to the finest detail in my opinion. They may have a person or two that is learning. But for the most part I would not have any anxiety about relying on them in a pinch. they are not slacking and prone to dropping the ball. Of course I can drive there and pick it off the shelf myself in 2 hours if need be.


----------



## jcase (Jul 30, 2016)

After buying $1000ish of boxes, frames and what not in the last year, I sure wish I was important enough for Mannlake to response to my inquires. I've used their webform and direct email. No reply.


----------



## tpope (Mar 1, 2015)

jcase said:


> After buying $1000ish of boxes, frames and what not in the last year, I sure wish I was important enough for Mannlake to response to my inquires. I've used their webform and direct email. No reply.


Call them. They answer the phone and solve problems. I have had to call twice. They have been wonderful to deal with and quickly solved my issues.


----------



## jcase (Jul 30, 2016)

tpope said:


> Call them. They answer the phone and solve problems. I have had to call twice. They have been wonderful to deal with and quickly solved my issues.


I may, but if they offer online options for support they should probably check and respond to them is all im saying


----------

